# 50th Anniversary GD concert



## Kuchi Kopi (Apr 12, 2015)

Sooooo i'm in SF for 4/20.
i'm down to answer questions but wanted to post this on some info i've gotten.
so, apparently at Levi stadium the dead are playing the 27th and 28th.
now, ive heard that twice in two days.
i had an invite to the dark star concert here but didnt go, im not really an honest dead fan.
so, anyways take it for what it's worth. i imagine those who know, know. you know?


----------

